
Ask HN: Do you like where you live? - dostoevsky
Does location matter to you? What are the pros and cons of living in your current city&#x2F;country? Would you rather move somewhere else, and if so, where?
======
AnimalMuppet
Current location: (suburbs of) Salt Lake City, Utah.

Pros:

The surroundings. I've got 6000 vertical feet of mountains visible from at
least the southern half of the valley. I've got world-class ski resorts 45
minutes away. That's close enough that I can look at the weather report in the
morning and decide to take a day off work. There's a pretty good trout stream
45 minutes away. There's a bunch of red-rock national parks 5 hours away.
There's solitude within an hour. There's _real_ solitude (being the only
person in the surrounding square mile) within two hours.

It's a fairly safe city. I can walk around downtown at midnight and still be
alive the next morning.

It's a fairly clean city.

It's reasonably well laid out, reasonably easy to get around.

There's decent economic opportunity.

Cons:

I'm not Mormon. Salt Lake is less heavily Mormon than it used to be, but those
aspects still sometimes drive me crazy.

Air pollution can get somewhat heavy sometimes. (A large city in a valley
surrounded by mountains typically has that problem.)

It's too big for my taste (and too small for others). I'd rather live in a
city of 100,000 than in a city of 1,000,000.

I'd rather move to Fort Collins, Colorado. That's pretty close to my ideal
situation. But my parents are here, and they're pretty old. And my daughter
has a full-tuition scholarship at a university here. Under current
circumstances, I don't see going anywhere.

~~~
dostoevsky
_That 's close enough that I can look at the weather report in the morning and
decide to take a day off work._

This is an amazing advantage.

How's the tech scene there?

~~~
AnimalMuppet
There's a lot of web and B2B stuff in Utah County. (Google for "Silicon
Slopes" \- yeah, the term is marketing hype, but there really is a fair amount
going on.) I'm an embedded systems guy, and that's... not a roaring market,
but fairly steady.

